# X5 (2021) Rear Hatch (Pull to open?)



## AtomicLight (May 3, 2021)

We have a 2021 X5, and the rear hatch switch in the drivers side door operates differently than what I consider normal human interface guidelines.

Specifically, I when I *PULL *the switch up I would expect it would *OPEN *the rear hatch, and if I _PUSHED _the switch down it would _CLOSE _the rear hatch.

In fact it's just the opposite.

I checked in the BimmerCode app, and they have rear hatch settings - but none that will reverse the default settings to something more sensible.

Does anyone know how to achieve this using advanced mode in the app (or any other way?)

Thanks!


----------



## AtomicLight (May 3, 2021)

Wow. No one? Am I the only one who sees the default implementation as making sense?


----------



## Doug Huffman (Apr 25, 2015)

When you push the near by window switch the windows open…


----------



## AtomicLight (May 3, 2021)

Doug Huffman said:


> When you push the near by window switch the windows open…


When you PUSH the button DOWN.

The Windows go DOWN.

When I PULL the button the Windows go UP


----------

